# Polish roo



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Does anyone know if polish Roos r all mean, my friends is mean and my is getting mean is that just their nature???


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No not all polish roosters are mean. It all depends on the individual bird. You can have 2 roosters from the same flock and they can behave in completely different manners.


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

I was thinking if I hold him a lot he will get nicer but I don't know, he is such a beautiful bird I would hate to have a mean bird, I have 3 other Roos and they r very nice


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Mine was very aggressive. I just found him a new home that is willing to address this for his stud services.


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Mine was very aggressive. I just found him a new home that is willing to address this for his stud services.


That's basically why I got him but he is a beautiful bird well I guess I just have to live with him being a baaaaad bird lol


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

You can also have two hatch brothers where one is mean and the other isn't. Then a bear comes along and eats the mean one. 

And the nice one pulls on his new shoes, and now he's the mean one!!!


----------

